# noob new sonosub build



## Digity8 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi all, I am looking to build a sonosub for the tv room, its about 12x10 room. I need a small footprint and this will be my first build so Im looking at doing a sonosub. I`m looking for a lower tune say 19hz, but dont need major spl as this would be for 60ht 40music. Would a sdx10 work well...or the trio12.. my options right now are to use either a 12 inch tube for a sdx10 or a 20 inch tube for a trio12 as those are readily available to me.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The first thing we need to know is what amp will you use to power the sub. When that's been determined we can figure out if the required port will fit in the respective Sonotubes.


----------



## Digity8 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello, more than likely the bash 300 that CSS has as I'm trying to stick with them


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The SDX10 will work well in that size of room. The TRIO12 would be overkill and won't work in a 20" diameter tube as the port is longer than the height of the tube. Here's how the SDX10 models with the Bash 300 amp.









Here are the dimensions you need for the Sonotube. I suggest you go with a double 3/4" baffle for mounting the sub. The port needs to ba a 4" flared port to deal with the port air speed.


----------



## Digity8 (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow thank you very much mike p. How would this compare to say a svs pb10?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'd guesstimate they'd be in the same ballpark.


----------



## Digity8 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mike P. said:


> The SDX10 will work well in that size of room. The TRIO12 would be overkill and won't work in a 20" diameter tube as the port is longer than the height of the tube. Here's how the SDX10 models with the Bash 300 amp.
> 
> View attachment 25792
> 
> ...


Could I use 2 4" ports vs 1 6" port for the TRIO12?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

In a 20" diameter sonotube you would have to use elbows to turn the ports as each 4" port would be 34" long. The sonotube would be 30.5" end cap to end cap.


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

That looks nice! wish I have skills to do-it-myself...


----------

